# Paint Bindings



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

no but Rustoleum comes to mind


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm big on Krylon spray paint. I find it always just sprays nice and smooth and dries real well. Just make sure you do nice light coats.  I painted a cheap ass set of bindings once and the only thing I didn't care to do with them is clear coat. They got chipped up and nasty very quick. Don't forget the clear coat!

Make sure you post pics. I can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

they must be really crappy bindings for you to not just sell them and get the color you want. Painting is going to be a hassle and isn't going to last very long at all once you start actually using them..


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree its not such a good idea to paint your bindings, but if you use spray paint I suggest the Krylon Fusion, its made to bond to stuff like that.


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

why spend the money on another set of bindings when it's cheaper to just modify what you already have? I'm all for modding, it makes things that much more personal. Either way the bindings will function the same.


----------

